# Prayer Please, I am coming to the end of my rope!



## LPBeier (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Friends,
About an hour ago I did my evening set of exercises, stretches and then elevating and icing my knee.  I have been really good today about not being on or off it too much and have taken all my medications and done my three sessions of the above.

All of a sudden it has ballooned up again, the circulation is bad, my toes are cold and the pain is unbearable.  DH is at work and actually out with one of the residents so not available.  I have called a friend who is coming to take me to emergency.

Please pray that this is nothing serious and that I am panicking for nothing!  I was so hoping to go to church tomorrow and now that looks unlikely.  I also have started meeting with my summer brides for catering and cakes and I am wondering if I can do it. 

It is all just becoming too much.  I really have been looking after it and now this.  I am really scared.  

Thanks for caring.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh LP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I hope everything turns out OK!  I hate to hear you are in pain sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!! Hang in there and PLEASE let us know ASAP how things are when you get back.  I am saying a prayer right now for you!


----------



## Mama (Feb 1, 2009)

I'll be praying for you LP!  Keep us updated.


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 1, 2009)

Keep us in the loop LP.. we are praying for you.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 1, 2009)

Prayers for you LP.  I hope everything turns out okay! Hugggs!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 1, 2009)

Just got hold of DH and he is going to meet us at the hospital when he gets off.  Being a Saturday night it will probably be awhile so I will report back in the morning (it is 10 pm here now).  Thanks so much for your thoughts and prayers.  My friend should be here any minute.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 1, 2009)

James and I are praying for you Laurie.  You have been through so much with this, and I hate that you are in so much pain.  I pray the swelling goes down and that the pain goes away for good.

Barbara


----------



## kadesma (Feb 1, 2009)

Laurie,
take it easy, relax that is a wise move going to er...Let us know when you can..Your knee is most likely irritated and rest will help..Think about those cakes and think too, I can, I can I will..You love doing them so much and you need a positive right now..You and that knee will make it Laurie..I'm praying for you
cj


----------



## snack_pack85 (Feb 1, 2009)

Mike and I are praying for you LP. Get better soon!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 1, 2009)

Okay, we are back.  Didn't take as long as usual - a slow night at emergency. 

They took a blood test to check for a clot and it showed positive (which isn't conclusive) so they sent me home with a special stocking on my leg and I have to go back tomorrow for an ultrasound.  I have been through all this before.  They think this could be causing other "minor stroke-like" symptoms that I have been having for the last few weeks.  

I am heavily medicated right now and need to get ice on it and get to bed.  I will report back, or get DH to if they keep me, after the test tomorrow.

Thanks again for all your prayers and support.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm glad you weren't there long Laurie.  Don't you just hate those stockings?  We are continuing to pray for you and we will add you to our Sunday School prayer list tomorrow morning.

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Feb 1, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you, LP. Please keep us posted.


----------



## cara (Feb 1, 2009)

these stockings are awful, but they help...
have you ever thought about helping yourself with homeopathy? Do you have access to that over there?

Laurie, I really hope it's just a small incident and everything will be better soon!!


----------



## Toots (Feb 1, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about this set back LP - keep your positive attitude, hopefully this is just a minor set back.  Stay strong.


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 1, 2009)

Prayers are coming your way LP.


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 1, 2009)

Hope you are feeling better this morning Laurie!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, I am waiting for the hospital to call with my time for the ultrasound.  It is 8 am now and they will call any time between now and noon.  I actually plan to call them in an hour.

Thanks to all the medication they gave me I had a fairly good sleep, but the leg is no better this morning.  I am sitting in my recliner, ice on my leg and the laptop propped on my lap.  Here I will probably stay until DH gets up to get me some breakfast.  I feel so helpless.

Yes, Barbara and Cara, these stockings are not the greatest, but I think it is helping my circulation a bit.  As for the pain, it is still strong but they have me on mega-strong painkillers.

Thank you again for all your thoughts and prayers.  I don't think I could have made it through the night without them.  I know I panicked and fell apart, but it is just that I get a tiny taste of feeling better and go back into all the problems again.  But I know I am loved by One and by many and that is enough to keep me hanging in there.


----------



## Alix (Feb 1, 2009)

CRAP CRAP CRAP! Laurie that just plain old SUCKS! OK, can I put you on my prayer chain? I feel so helpless but I can at least do that. 

I don't know what kind of meds you are on but if you are on any clotbusting meds please take extra good care of yourself. Happy thoughts and healing thoughts coming your way my dear friend. (PS, go on Facebook and we can chat)


----------



## Adillo303 (Feb 1, 2009)

Laurie - Well wishes and prayers are on the way - AC


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 1, 2009)

This is not good news.  sending you prayers and hugs.  Project your thinking past this incident and on toward good health and your summer brides.  

This too shall pass. Sounds like you are in good hands.


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 1, 2009)

I wish you luck at the hospital Laurie. Please let us know what happens!


----------



## cara (Feb 1, 2009)

Laurie,

I wish I could do something for you... *sigh*


----------



## Constance (Feb 1, 2009)

I'll be thinking of you...in the meantime...


----------



## babetoo (Feb 1, 2009)

oh my dear. enough is enough. tell the doctors it is time to get it right. be well


----------



## Noodlehead (Feb 1, 2009)

Bless your heart,take care.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, I can not get my ultrasound scan until tomorrow.  They only have skeleton staff in that department on Sundays and since it has snowed (only a little) they are even more short staffed.  I go first thing in the morning.  It is good in a way, however, because my GP has rounds and will be able to see me while I am there.

As for right now, I am to stay on the anti-clotting medication, keep the stocking on, my leg up and do very little else.  

Tony has set up the DVD player in the bedroom, and the laptop and fed me well.  A friend who lives close by will stop in to check on me later and my supper, a simple salad, is in the fridge.  I am still feeling very dopey from all the medication I am on and will probably have a sleep soon.

Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers and for just being here to keep me occupied.

I am going to come out the other side of this, I know I am.  I am already much better than a year (or even 6 months) ago and that is saying a lot. 

I feel much better than when I started this thread.  There is still the worry of a clot, but if they were REALLY worried they would have kept me in, right?


----------



## miniman (Feb 1, 2009)

Thinking of you Laurie.


----------



## B'sgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, Laurie! That's scary! I really hope you get the help you need and that everything turns out all right!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about this Laurie. Bless your heart, you have had a really rough couple of years with this. The idea of a blood clot is very scary indeed. My mom got them in both legs in December while she was in the hospital. In her case, it was because she was laid up in the hospital bed - she didn't have any of the usual risk factors. They put her on the anti-clotting injections, too, to help keep her from making more while she was recovering. They were not fun at all.

My heart goes out to you, my friend. (And I'm sure they told you to be very careful about getting injured, bumped or cut while you are on anti-coagulant therapy. Even a little bump will leave a whopper of a bruise!) Also, be sure and take your TED stockings off and then right back on a few times a day. They are a very powerful compression device and can cause you to have some nerve compression with numbness (usually temporary, though) if you don't take them off and re-apply them regularly. 

Sorry to sound like an old mother hen but you are someone we all value greatly here and I don't want anything worse happening to you!


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 1, 2009)

I'll be hoping and praying for some good results tomorrow, and that you are able to relax tonight while you wait.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 1, 2009)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Sorry to sound like an old mother hen but you are someone we all value greatly here and I don't want anything worse happening to you!



You can mother me all you want, Terry, specially right now.  I have to admit I am feeling a little overwhelmed at the moment.  Tony has just left for work and while he AND my two friends are just a phone call away, I feel helpless.  

Yes, I got a pamphlet that describes the stockings and I have done these shots before, for 10 days after each surgery.  I am able to give them to myself, but that doesn't mean I have to like it!  I also have to make sure that the dogs don't get near me, which is hard because Violet especially can sense when I am not well and wants to be tight up against me.  I am already prone to bruising and this just makes it worse.

But I am armed with two of my favourite movies of all time - The Princess Bride and Jumping Jack Flash.  Between those and this laptop I am good to go!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 1, 2009)

I wish we could be there to help you, Laurie. I know what you mean about the shots. I gave them to my mom until I went home and now she gives them to herself. But it's hard to do, that's for sure.

Her cats were just like your Violet. They knew she was not well so they all wanted to be with her 24/7. But since some are very playful kittens, her arms looked like a mine-field from all the tiny little scratches that turned into horrible bruises. Thank goodness she is up and around again so they've quit being her shadow!

Keep us up on how you are and remember that there are lots of people here thinking about you.


----------



## deelady (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh Laurie I'm so sorry to hear you are still going through this! I can only imagine frustrated you are right now. But don't give up the fight! You are doing awsome! But just like most things I'm sure it's the whole take one step forward, two steps back......we're here for you lady with constant prayer and support!
{{{big hugs}}} and thank God for your husband, at least we know you are being well taken care of!

Feel better soon!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

Ah, Lauri!! I wish that we lived closer!! I really really do!! You have my prayers and hope this is over quickly!!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh gosh, Laurie! I've been away form the computer alot the past two days, and look what happens! I hate to come back and find out that one of my good DC friends is having a crappy time. Hopefully, you are sound asleep by the time I am typing this and resting peacefully. We will all be waiting to hear the outcome of your ultrasound tomorrow...


----------



## dave the baker (Feb 2, 2009)

Laurie:  Our prayers are with you.  Please dear, keep a positive outlook, it is so helpful and so important.  We'll be looking in on you tomorrow and know you'll be better by then.

Dave and Lynn


----------



## Erinny (Feb 2, 2009)

You have my thoughts and prayers too, friend. I hope you get well very quickly and don't have any more setbacks.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm glad you have your laptop and some DVDs.  Being stuck in bed is definitely not fun (been there/done that, as you all know), but it helps when you have something to do.  It is hard when you can't have your babies up with you.  James had to put Cubbie outside a lot when I went through that, and I was always terrified of the cats running across my leg.

Praying very hard here.  

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks you everyone for your prayers, thoughts, concern and encouragement.  I got home from the hospital about 2 hours ago but had lunch with DH and then ended up getting a most wonderful phone call.

Anyway, yes, there was a very small blood clot on the right side of my knee.  They say that my getting to the hospital so fast after the first symptoms hit and getting fast tracked through with the blood tests and precautionary treatment (pressure stocking and anti-coagulant medication combined with elevation and rest) really helped.  It seems to be breaking up and so they only kept me for a few hours for observation and sent me home.  I still have to give myself the shots for 10 days and wear the stocking, but I can, and should, move around somewhat to keep the circulation going without over doing it.

I am not totally out of the woods yet but it could have been so much worse.  I credit all the thoughts and prayers from my friends, church and all you for getting me through this.  My two doctors are shaking their heads at a) how I keep having so much trouble with this leg and b) how it all seems to work out for the better (such as going in looking for infection that was all gone and finding something else that needed working on.

Their main concern now is to break up the scar tissue inside the knee from the outside.  If they went in to surgically do it again it would just form more scarring which what is reducing circulation and promoting the clots.  The doctor's have okayed me to to go to my old physiotherapist who is trained in special massage therapy and needle therapy (similar to acupuncture but not the same) to see if that will help.    

I am resting now with a couple of new DVD's, my laptop and some good books so will be fine until DH gets home this evening.  I am tired and will probably have a nap.  I have to go back to my GP on Thursday and am to go to the hospital immediately if I feel it getting worse.

Again, thank you all.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm so glad you did catch it early Laurie.  Let the doctors be amazed!  Maybe they will figure it out!

Take a good long nap (sometimes that is the best medicine), and take good care of that leg.

We're still praying, and will continue to do so.  Enjoy those movies!

Barbara


----------



## Glorie (Feb 2, 2009)

So glad you got treatment early! Take care of you and of course, prayers are on the way!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Feb 2, 2009)

Laurie, you have become an expert at listening to your own body. Thank goodness, it made itself heard. Sounds like there is lots of reason for optimism, and that things will only get better!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks, Glorie and Karen.  I know there is a ways to go, but it does feel good that this was caught in time and that yes, I do know what is going on and what to do.


----------



## xmemex (Feb 2, 2009)

I hope all is alright, even though I do not know you (I'm new). I've had similar cases happen to me, but not as extreme... I'm sure the doctors have told you this by now, but you probably should avoid major exercising that puts strain on your knees. Just lightly stretch your legs when they hurt and take it easy, you know? If you go to the gym, don't use the bicycle or even the treadmill - go for a less pressuring equipment such as the elliptical machine. 

I hope you're doing well and there is no real harsh damage...


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you xmemex, I really appreciate your concern.  And new or not you are part of the DC family now....welcome!!!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello there, LP! I know you're still going through a lot, but I'm relieved that the Dr. found it early. Take care of yourself. Enjoy more music, books and this wonderful site. With so many friends on here, you're bound to warm your heart, which might speed things up! Huggggggggggs to you!


----------



## dave the baker (Feb 2, 2009)

Laurie:  Thank goodness!  You were in all our thoughts all day.  Now, just be a good girl and keep that leg elevated!  You best be getting better, you hear?


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks, Dave, I will do my best!  And thanks for the thoughts they really helped!


----------



## PieSusan (Feb 3, 2009)

(((((Laurie))))), of course you have my prayers--you have had them for a long time. I am worried about you. I have been telling you to take care of your leg.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks, Susan.  I have been taking care of it.  This clot was not because of anything I did or didn't do, and because I noticed the symptoms quickly and sought immediate help I actually saved my leg from worse damage.  I appreciate your prayers.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 3, 2009)

Laurie, I am so glad you are paying attention to the signals your body is sending you.

More people would be a lot healthier if they did that!

Meanwhile, of course you are in my prayers, but here's a rec in case you haven't seen this flic for a dvd that will have you laughing and crying at the same time...Tyler Perry's "Why Did I Get Married!"


----------



## jabbur (Feb 3, 2009)

Laurie, so glad to hear you averted a major setback by going in so quickly.  I know you are doing all the right things.  Soon you'll be back up and going again.  My mom had her knee replaced and while she didn't have some of the complications you've had, it still took her over a year to get things back to normal and be able to do things without thinking about her knee.  I'm glad you have a caring husband and friends close by to help you as well as all of here in cyberspace to keep your spirits up.  That's a very important part of healing.


----------



## cara (Feb 3, 2009)

good news to hear from you!!


----------



## padams2359 (Feb 3, 2009)

I understand the rope thing.  I am meeting with a neurosurgeon on Thursday to discuss my 3rd back surgery.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 3, 2009)

PAdams, I am so sorry to hear of your back problems.  I have a triple fracture in my lumbar region from an accident 18 years ago.  You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks you June, Jabbur and everyone.

I have learned a lot about my body through this whole ordeal and that is a very positive outcome.  

Good News!  Last night when Tony removed the stocking and massaged my leg it was less swollen and the circulation was better.  Then, when he did it again today it was even better and the pain is getting under control.  I am still not there yet but this is really lifting me up big time!


----------



## mikki (Feb 3, 2009)

Laurie- I haven't been on in a couple of days so I'm just reading about your troubles. I very sorry that your going through all this. Make sure you listen to the dr. rest and keep a close eye on things as you already know early detection that something is wrong is usually the key. Stay strong, keep the faith and know I'm thinking about you.


----------



## Bilby (Feb 10, 2009)

Just seen the thread Laurie. Hope you bounce back soon and that this is only a minor hiccup.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry to be behind.  I hadn't seen this thread until today.  

I hope you are still improving.  My thoughts to you.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  The clot has dissipated and that scare is over.


----------

